
Show HN: OPC UA Server Qt C++ Library - juangburgos
https://github.com/juangburgos/QUaServer
======
makapuf
For those that don't know, OPC Unified Architecture (OPC UA) is a machine to
machine communication protocol for industrial automation ( from Wikipedia
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/OPC_Unified_Architecture](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/OPC_Unified_Architecture))

